# Marshmallow's Triplets



## she-earl (Feb 18, 2012)

Marshmallow lambed on Thursday morning.  She had two ewe lambs and a ram lamb.  The ram's "ankles" buckled especially the back ones.  I wrapped three of them and removed one wrap this morning.  I had straw for bedding but changed to shavings so that he could walk better.  He is doing good and mom is taking care of them all.  She had twins last year.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 18, 2012)

Awww......cute! Your ram lamb's pasterns are probably just loose due to being crammed in there with his sisters. I've seen it all the time with really big lambs and multiple births. They should strengthen right up in a few days.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 18, 2012)

So cute!! Congrats


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 19, 2012)

They look to be a good equal size for triplets Well done Marshmallow


----------



## she-earl (Feb 19, 2012)

The ram lamb has his leg supports removed.  I took the front one off yesterday and he was doing fine so this morning I removed the back ones.  Marshmallow is feeding all three.  I hope to move them from the jug in a day or so.  They will then be in with a full sister from last March and will be able to go outside.  I haven't decided on names but have thought about Snap, Crackle and Pop.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2012)




----------

